# 6.3a and Apple Bonjour network protocol.



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone notice the end of the 6.3a system info that mentions this release contains the Apple Computer Bonjour network discovery protocol?

Maybe an indication that networking may be enabled soon?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

No. Just new disclosure information that's part of Tivo's standard boilerplate licensing language.


----------



## Rob3000 (Oct 19, 2006)

You're not halucinating, it's there. Just got my 6.3a update yesterday and it's true. Could be that DirecTV is going to implement some sort of networking like TIVO to GO.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Rob3000 said:


> You're not halucinating, it's there. Just got my 6.3a update yesterday and it's true. Could be that DirecTV is going to implement some sort of networking like TIVO to GO.


Did you read my answer to the original question? 
No, it's highly unlikely that we will see any additional feature enhancements to the Tivo-based DVRs from DirecTV, including Networking. That text is just carry-over from Tivo's standard boilerplate licensing agreements.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Rob3000 said:


> You're not halucinating, it's there. Just got my 6.3a update yesterday and it's true. Could be that DirecTV is going to implement some sort of networking like TIVO to GO.


NO. DTV is not going to invest any more in the HR10-250. It will be nothing more than a R10 with larger storage space as all of the HD will be going to MPEG4.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I remember when our very own Earl freaked out D* management when he found the networking files on his R10. He was the talk of the executive wing for a couple of days.

This software comes from TiVo and probably has networking files in it as it was easier to leave them in than remove them. Just because they are there, doesn't mean they will be activated anytime soon.

Sorry.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Others on DDB have indicated that 6.3's root was from the 7.2 version of the Tivo application which does include that code, thus the license language is required.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jun 4, 2003)

Blitz68 said:


> NO. DTV is not going to invest any more in the HR10-250. It will be nothing more than a R10 with larger storage space as all of the HD will be going to MPEG4.


Don't forget that OTA HDTV is still going to be MPEG-2, not -4. So, the HR10-250 can be used for a long time to record OTA HD programs. Today that makes up about 95% of what we record at our house anyway.


----------

